# What grade are these rcs?



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Hoody32 (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't see the pictures from my iPhone.


----------



## OSagent23 (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't see the pictures either from my computer.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry. It's one of those times when they can only be seen by myself... Let's try this again.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I really need to learn how to take pictures... Someone on this forum sold me these shrimps as PFR. Since he gave me a partial refund, I am not going to mention his name. The color is slight better than regular cherry but no way is PFR. Very different from what his pictures showed. The guy has good iTrader rating too. Let this be a lesson to people to always demand pictures of the actual items. Some people are selling culls as high grade shrimps.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like cherry, and they look like juveniles (although I can't be sure, can't see clearly), but if they are juveniles, their color will become stronger when they grow.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like a cherry to me.


----------

